# S3 oder S4?



## orscheler (5. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

ich frage mich, wie der Trail vom 100 Stufen Aussichtspunkt zur Landsteiner Mühle in der Singletrailskala eingestuft wird, damit ich mal
einen Eindruck an einem Beispiel bekomme, wie diese Einordnung funktioniert. Das ist der schwierigste längere Trail, den ich im Taunus kenne und er ist für mich nicht fahrbar. 

Der Trail hat circa 100 Tiefenmeter.

Wie kommt man hin:

Vom Wanderparkplatz Meerpfuhl dem markierten Rundweg im Uhrzeigersinn folgen (es gibt nur einen Rundweg). Irgenwann kommt rechts der Abzweig zum Aussichtspunkt (Schild). Da muß man hochschieben, vielleicht kommt man über die Felsen auch von der anderen Seite zum Aussichtspunkt, aber ich weis nicht wie.

Jetzt zur Abfahrt:

1. Zuerst das Stück, das man hochgeschoben hat wieder abfahren.
2. Danach links fahren. Nach circa 250m biegt man in einen Pfad mit einem sehr einfachen Geländer ein.
3. am Ende des Pfades links abbiegen und circa 50m diesem Weg folgen. Dann rechst (kurz nach dem kleinen Schild) abbiegen und 
zur Landsteiner Mühle abfahren.  

In der Gegend ist recht wenig los, so daß man außer Sonntagnachmittags dort seine Ruhe hat.  

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Mai 2009)

servus,

hast du mal ein bild des besagten trails?

die einstufungen der skala sind nicht unbedingt in stein gemeisselt, sondern abhängig von der beschaffenheit des trails (variiert evtl. je nach wetterlage), aber auch und vor allem, von den subjektiven fähigkeiten des fahrers. so kann ein trail der für dich s2 niveau hat, für mich s4 sein (und bei regen s5).

also, mit bild könnte ich dir vllt. beantworten, welche tendenz der trail hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, zeig doch mal ein Bild!
Am Wochenende ist eh eine Erkundungsfahrt angesagt. Da werde ich mal dort hinfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

wer auch immer hn fährt..bilder wären wirklich klasse!


----------



## orscheler (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,

leider habe ich keine Bilder.

Der obere Teil ist steil und steinig mit Kurven und einigen Stufen drin. Allerdings sind das weniger als 100 Stufen. 

Im mittleren Teil gibt es enge gerade Stücke mit drei anspruchsvollen Kurven, u.a. eine sehr enge Serpentine (rechts). Ich weis nicht, ob man die noch ohne mit dem Hinterrad umzusetzen fahren kann. 

Im unteren Teil liegt erstmal einiges an Gerümpel rum (sollte man aufräumen), bevor es steil zur Straße runtergeht. 

Im Vergleich zum Trail an der weißen Mauer spielt der Trail in einer ganz anderen Liga.    

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider habe ich keine Bilder.
> 
> ...



die weiße mauer ist auch nix dolles, würd ich gern mal sehen den trail...lad doch mal zu ner tour ein die den trail beinhaltet...aber erstmal ein paar fotos


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die weiße mauer ist auch nix dolles



uphill?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> uphill?



du nase...


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Mai 2009)

Ja genau mach doch mal ein LMB eintrag, dann brauch ich auch nicht so lange zu suchen. 
Bringe auch meine Photo mit


----------



## Zilli (5. Mai 2009)

Du schaffts es mich neugierig zu machen:
Ist der Startpunkt des Trails der Berg genau nördlich der Landsteiner Mühle (Königsholz) oder östlich (wäre der Hirschberg). Der "Wolfsküppel" im Westen ist es wahrscheinlich nicht.
Gib doch mal den Startpunkt des Trails über Google-Maps durch, z.B. so:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...10612,8.431234&spn=0.014115,0.027637&t=h&z=15

um den Rest kümmer ich mich


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Mai 2009)

Ich suche da mal mit. Also der Parkplatz Meerpfuhl ist hier.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.315053,8.450578&daddr=&geocode=&hl=de&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=17&sll=50.31464,8.450192&sspn=0.006118,0.014205&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Ist das der Weg, der von dort nach Alt Weilnau geht?

Und man kommt dann hier raus?
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=&daddr=50.307776,8.430542&geocode=&hl=de&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=18&sll=50.307696,8.430558&sspn=0.003059,0.007102&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orscheler (6. Mai 2009)

Den Parkplatz Meerpfuhl habe ich als Startpatz nur gewählt weil ich von da aus bechreiben kann, wie man zum Aussichtspunkt des Hundertstufenwegs kommt. Der Aussichtspunkt ist der eigentliche Startpunkt. 

Hier eine Beschreibung des  Hundertstufenwegs  

http://www.weilrod.de/tourismus/wanderungen/90-wanderwegsystem-naturpark-7b.html

Die Markierung ab Parkplatz Meerpfuhl ist eine Katze (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). 


Und man kommt dann hier raus?
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...30558&sspn=0.003059,0.007102&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18[/quote]

ja genau


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Der Aussichtspunkt ist der eigentliche Startpunkt.



dann versuch ich es mal mit diesem Link.
Sieht so aus, als ob Turm und Trail drauf wären ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2009)

bei google maps müßte der turm dann hier sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich seh nur Wald


----------



## Zilli (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin am Sonntag eh in Riedelbach; ich werde das Bike mitnehmen und mal kurz hinfahren und für die interessierte Leserschaft ein paar Foto's machen. 
Meine Schwester kennt die Treppe (aus Stein und Holz) und meint, wenn ich da runter fahren wollte, sollte ich vorher noch die Lebensversicherung erhöhen und eine Patientenverfügung hinterlassen. Weiterhin würde ich eh wg. der Steilheit auf alle Fälle unten an der B275 ankommen, wo praktischerweise bereits eine Notfallsäule steht. Und der Krankenwagen müßte dann auch nicht mehr in den Wald 
 => sprich unfahrbar bzw. zu gefährlich.
... wenigstens mal angugge gehen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Mai 2009)

alles geht, nichts muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hast du mal ein bild des besagten trails?
> 
> ...


Nee, so ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die S-Skala beschreibt das Level eines Trails nach den vorhandenen Schwierigkeiten, die der Trail egal bei welcher Witterung hat. Das sind Stufen, Wurzeln, starke Gefälle und Streckenverläufe, die entweder ohne oder nur unter Einsatz von Trialtechniken zu bewältigen sind. 
Ob das dann für jemanden fahrbar ist, ändert nichts an der S-Bewertung. Das Wetter auch nicht. Das ändert höchstens etwas an der Gefährlichkeit, wenn etwas schief geht. Beispiel: Das Fahren über einen 10 cm breiten Balken ist immer gleich schwierig. Liegt der auf dem Boden auf, ist das relativ ungefährlich. Frei schwebend in drei Metern Höhe als Verbindung zwischen zwei Hühnerleitern im kanadischen Urwald sieht die Geschichte 
aber anders aus.


----------



## The Brian (7. Mai 2009)

Alles übertrieben!
Da ich dort in der Nähe wohne, fahr ich da auch hin und wieder runter (wenn`s trocken ist).
Alles sehr eng und hakelig, ätzend bis kaum zu fahren, sehr kurz (vergesst das mal mit den 100 Stufen) und für  `ne Tour, extra dahin...
Technisch anspruchsvoll hin oder her - eigentlich müßte der Trail erstmal sauber gehakt werden und selbst dann ist das (kurze) Stück nicht so prickelnd.

....aber im Taunus isses natürlich immer schön...

P.S.: Für alle die den Turm suchen - da gibt`s nur so ein Aussichtshütchen (mit sehr mittelmäßiger Aussicht) - der einzige Turm in der Nähe steht auf dem gegenüberliegenden (Treis-)Berg !

...und was ist denn mit dem Trail, direkt am Zacken runter ? Der ist doch anspruchsvoll bis lebensgefährlich (unbedingt vorher ablaufen) - oder sollte man zu so einer Strecke gar nicht raten ,
weil es kein offizieller Radweg ist ?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nee, so ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die S-Skala beschreibt das Level eines Trails nach den vorhandenen Schwierigkeiten, die der Trail egal bei welcher Witterung hat....



wie ich sagte, kann sich der schwierigkeitsgrad subjektiv verschieben. wenn ich hier mal zitieren dürfte.

Die Einstufung des Singletrails erfolgt ausschließlich auf Grundlage möglichst objektiver Wegcharakteristika unter *idealen Randbedingungen wie ausreichendes Tageslicht und trockenem Untergrund.* Die Einstufung ist damit unabhängig von fahrtechnisch nicht beeinflussbaren bzw. subjektiven und variablen Faktoren wie z. B. ...

dem Gefahrengrad (Absturzgefahr),
dem Wetter (Nässe, Wind, Nebel und Schnee),
den Lichtverhältnissen oder
der Fahrgeschwindigkeit.

*Bei der Orientierung nach S-Graden ist daher zu beachten, dass sich der fahrtechnische Anspruch beispielsweise durch schlechte Witterungsverhältnissen oder schnelleres Tempo deutlich nach oben verschieben kann.*"


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Mai 2009)

aha.


----------



## orscheler (7. Mai 2009)

>> Alles sehr eng und hakelig, ätzend bis kaum zu fahren, sehr kurz 
>> (vergesst das mal mit den 100 Stufen) und für `ne Tour, extra 
>> dahin...
>> Technisch anspruchsvoll hin oder her - eigentlich müßte der Trail 
>> erstmal sauber gehakt werden und selbst dann ist das (kurze) Stück 
>> nicht so prickelnd.

Fährst Du auch den mittleren Teil mit den engen Kurven und der engen Serpentine? 
Den Teil finde ich technisch anspruchsvoller als das Steilstück mit den Stufen im ersten Teil.


----------



## The Brian (7. Mai 2009)

Meinst Du, da wo das Geländer ist ?
Also in diesen ganz engen Kurven komm ich auch nicht ohne mal absetzen (rumrücken) hin.
Ganz klar hat das Ding ein oder zwei gute Stellen aber nur um extra dahin zu fahren finde ich es einfach viel zu kurz und der untere Teil (bis auf die letzten paar Meter vor`m Parklpatz) ist doch nur rumgerutsche.
Aber ich kenn das auch schon ewig und hab mich wohl dran gewöhnt.
Aber der Zacken-Rundwanderweg (auch die Felsen im Wald - der komplette Weg eben) hat doch richtig Potenzial - aber eben kein ausgewiesener Radweg.


----------



## orscheler (7. Mai 2009)

nun ja ich habe den Trail ja nicht als schönsten Trail im Taunus angepriesen, sondern als den für mich subjektiv schwierigsten etwas längeren Trail, den ich im Taunus kenne. Ansonsten kenne ich nur sehr schwierige Einzelstellen. 

Mich interessiert einfach, wenn ich über eine Tour z.B. in den Alpen lese und da steht sowas wie "oberer Teil S2 und untere Teil S3 mit einigen Stellen S4" was ich dann genau erwarten sollte. 

Deshalb wäre für mich eine Einstufung des Trails als Vergleich interessant. Da Du den Trail kennst, wie würdest Du ihn einstufen?

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2009)

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## The Brian (7. Mai 2009)

lt. Skala: S3 (Tendenz S4)


----------



## orscheler (11. Mai 2009)

danke - dann habe ich einen ungefähren Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> leider habe ich keine Bilder.
> 
> Der obere Teil ist steil und steinig mit Kurven und einigen Stufen drin. Allerdings sind das weniger als 100 Stufen.



jetzt gibt's Bilder:



























Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. August 2009)

danke für die bilder. diese sagen mehr als tausend worte...
(zumindest dem sehenden)


----------



## Everstyle (23. August 2009)

Hey Karsten,

auch gefahren oder nur Bilder gemacht?

Der Weg sieht jedenfalls für meine Fertigkeiten sehr, sehr knifflig aus und ohne den in RL gesehen zu haben, würde ich jetzt von den Fotos auf S3 tippen.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> auch gefahren oder nur Bilder gemacht?
> Der Weg sieht jedenfalls für meine Fertigkeiten sehr, sehr knifflig aus



Die Frage musste kommen 

Nein, die Bilder sind vom oberen Teil, den fahre ich (noch) nicht. Wenn, dann eh nur mit Schützern, die ich wegen der Länge der Tour aber nicht mitschleppen wollte. Und auch nur, wenn noch jemand dabei ist ...



orscheler schrieb:


> Im mittleren Teil gibt es enge gerade Stücke mit drei anspruchsvollen Kurven, u.a. eine sehr enge Serpentine (rechts). Ich weis nicht, ob man die noch ohne mit dem Hinterrad umzusetzen fahren kann.
> 
> Im unteren Teil liegt erstmal einiges an Gerümpel rum (sollte man aufräumen), bevor es steil zur Straße runtergeht.



Im mittleren Teil bin ich dann an der Rechts-Serpentine gescheitert und die folgenden waren völlig zugewachsen. Da fährt anscheinend selten jemand runter ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> und ohne den in RL gesehen zu haben, würde ich jetzt von den Fotos auf S3 tippen.



jedenfalls niemals S4.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. August 2009)

Technisch geht's nur über paar Treppchen nach unten. Das ist nicht mehr als S2+


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. August 2009)

seh ich auch als s2. meinetwegen auch mit plus...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> seh ich auch als s2. meinetwegen auch mit plus...



was weißt du schon?! 





wann fahren wir das ding mal?


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. August 2009)

keine ahnung- was weiss ich schon...

am we fahre ich jedenfalls mal jenes:


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> am we fahre ich jedenfalls mal jenes



steht das Ding am Altkönig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2009)

klar, geht übers bodendenkmal drüber, damit man nix berührt!

da soll jetzt alles vollgebaut werden, die spitze vom alden komplett in holz verpackt...


----------



## Meister Alex (25. August 2009)

Au ja!
Ich lad`schon mal den Akku Schrauber und schärfe die Sägeblätter!!!!
Nee jetzt mal im Ernst, wo steht denn das Teil? Winterberg? Silbersattel?

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> keine ahnung- was weiss ich schon...
> 
> am we fahre ich jedenfalls mal jenes:_ verdammt steiles ding, wessen spitze richtung himmel schaut....._



hohoho, sowas fuhr ich einst in klein und das war lustig....


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

dessen.

und: ich bin schon gross.


@alex: silbersattel


----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2009)

korinthe....


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

...nkacker. 

immer zweimal mehr wie du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2009)

das du auch immer das letzt wort.....


----------



## Everstyle (28. August 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das du auch immer das letzt wort.....



Wie zu Hause:"...ja Schatz, mach ich..."  (alt aber gut)


----------



## Mousy (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich krame das nochmal raus um den Thread zu verfollständigen. 

Wir haben festgestellt das der Weiltalbus fast direkt am Trail hält und sind mal hingefahren.
Der Trail ist allerdings, wie hier schon erwähnt, recht kurz und die Rückfahrt zum Feldberg zieht sich.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Oktober 2010)

sehr ordentlich! das würde ich mir auch gerne mal näher anschauen...


----------

